# How Can I Obtain Fertile Eggs for Hatching?



## Cathy L (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a teacher and every year I hatch something with my students. It has always been chickens or ducks, but I would LOVE to hatch tortoises. Any suggestions on where/how to get hatching eggs?


----------



## Tom (Feb 15, 2011)

You need to find somebody close to you that has breeding tortoises. I don't know for sure, but I've always heard you have about a one week window for moving the eggs, after which it becomes too risky to move them.

Have your incubator already set up and running for several days ahead of time to make sure the temp is right, day and night. When the breeder calls and tells you the female is digging the nest, get over there right away and retrieve your eggs. DO NOT ever let the eggs rotate or turn. They MUST always stay in the exact position and orientation as when they were laid and pulled out of the nest.

I'd give you some eggs if you were near me, so I'm sure that somebody up there will be willing.

Good luck. Great idea.


----------



## onarock (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually, I have heard you have up to 48 hours before you cant rotate the eggs after they are put into incubation, but I only have experience with about 8 hours. When my tortoises lay my son and I usually head on out with some water and a few towels. When they drop my son grabs them and hands them to me never caring about the position it was layed. I clean them with some water and towels, turning them and rotoating them and then I put them into some vermiculite and bring them inside. Once inside I wash them one last time in the sink and then i weigh them and mark them. Its at this point where I determine their orientation and place them into the incubator. If you get the opportunity to pick up some eggs that are freshly layed then great, just make sure you pack them well and i wouldnt worry about orientation.


----------

